# General > General Chat >  Alaskan Bush People....Discovery Channel

## hunter63

Anyone been watching?

Caught only a part of an episode...so far.
http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/al...t-the-show.htm

FOLLOW A REMARKABLE FAMILY OFF THE BEATEN PATH AND INTO THE ALASKAN WILDERNESS ON TUE 10/9C!

Deep in the Alaskan wilderness lives a newly discovered family who was born and raised wild. Billy Brown, his wife Ami and their seven grown children  5 boys and 2 girls  are so far removed from civilization that they often go six to nine months of the year without seeing an outsider. Theyve developed their own accent and dialect, refer to themselves as a "wolf pack," and at night, all nine sleep together in a one-room cabin. Simply put, they are unlike any other family in America. 

Recently, according to the Browns, the cabin where they lived for years was seized and burned to the ground for being in the wrong location on public land. They were devastated, but instead of giving up and moving back to society, they decided to go deeper into the wilderness to continue their way of life. Their new land is located in the Copper River Valley, where temperatures can drop to 60 degrees below zero. 

Its a race against the clock as the winter gets closer and closer. The Browns must work together to build a new cabin that will protect them from the harsh Alaskan environment, but the falling temperatures and dwindling daylight make it harder and harder. Theyll use what the land provides to construct their small home and will also have to contend with other rogue bush people. Itll be tough, but having lived this way for decades, the family wouldnt have it any other way.

Tune in to Alaskan Bush People Tuesdays at 10/9c, following 

Quoted for site.

----------


## crashdive123

Haven't seen it yet.

----------


## 1stimestar

Who was it a while back that said they no longer burn people out.  I said that they just got better at hiding it and not posting it in the paper.

----------


## Grizz123

I watched it and I'm having a hard time telling if its real or scripted

----------


## Wildthang

I don't think I'll be watching that show over about 10 minutes!

----------


## Seniorman

> I watched it and I'm having a hard time telling if its real or scripted


Of course it is scripted.  Every teeeveee show, reality or fiction, non-fiction, etc., is scripted. Just another "survival" show using sensationalism and strange appearing people with bizarre personalities living in remote areas (fly over country) in order to garner an audience.

It's nothing but alleged "entertainment."   :band: 

S.M.

----------


## 1stimestar

I just went and watched it.  All I have to say is, I enjoyed the pretty young men lol.

----------


## Rick

Well thank you. Oh, you meant the TV....never mind.

----------


## hunter63

> Well thank you. Oh, you meant the TV....never mind.


Thanks for clearing that up.....Yeah, That's the ticket, TeeVee.....Yeah.

----------


## 1stimestar

> That's the ticket, TeeVee.....Yeah.


Lol ...computer...  I don't have cable.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Digging for the reality behind 'Alaskan Bush People' claims of gunfire
> Zaz Hollander
> May 31, 2014
> Share on emailEmailPrint Text Size-A+A
> 
> Discovery Channel
> Life in Copper River country appears to have proven too real for the stars of the Alaskan Bush People reality television show, who last week announced to viewers the need to flee their new homestead.
> 
> The Fight or Flight episode, which repeats this week, starts with this message: The Discovery Channel was given permission to document the life of a secluded Bush family. During production, an incident occurred and filming was stopped.
> ...


Read the rest here: 

http://www.alaskadispatch.com/articl...claims-gunfire

----------


## Canoetripper

That is so funny. Thanks for the update.

----------


## crashdive123

After I watched the first episode I turned to Mrs Crash and said......


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> After I watched the first episode I turned to Mrs Crash and said......
> 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Ditto...............

----------


## Rick

I just don't bother with reality TV. It should actually be called not reality TV. It's the same crap package under a different name. Why anyone would agree to be on one of those shows is beyond me. If they want a true reality TV show they should call it Follow Rick.

Follow Rick through his day of trying to remember where he placed stuff and what he was going to do before he forgot. You'll enjoy those fleeting moments when he suddenly remembers what it was he forget only to forget what it is he is doing.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Why anyone would agree to be on one of those shows is beyond me. If they want a true reality TV show they should call it Follow Rick.


For the money Rick.  I know for Sue, it was the only way she could make enough to buy Kavik River Camp.  With the way the owner was treating her, she was out of there soon if she wasn't able to buy it herself.  So while yea, they keep asking her to talk about bears stalking her, etc. at least with the exception of the few weeks a year they are there, she owns it and loves it up there.

----------


## Rick

I could buy into that. If that's what you have to do to fulfill your dream then go for it.

----------


## Sarge47

...that Bear Grylls is starring in a new "reality/survival" show called "Holiday Inn Express People.... :Whistling:

----------


## Grizz123

> For the money Rick.  I know for Sue, it was the only way she could make enough to buy Kavik River Camp.


Can you give us an idea of what type of pay they are getting? PM if you like

----------


## Sarge47

> If they want a true reality TV show they should call it Follow Rick.
> 
> Follow Rick through his day of trying to remember where he placed stuff and what he was going to do before he forgot. You'll enjoy those fleeting moments when he suddenly remembers what it was he forget only to forget what it is he is doing.


Sit on the edge of your seat watching Rick as he tries desperately to find his way out of his local shopping mall. Swear at him as he fashions an emergency hong out of 550 cord...then wears it!  Weep with him as he can't find his teeth so he can eat a steak!  Laugh along with his fellow F.A.R.T.S. as they watch him on TV, drinking beer and shouting silly hints from their comfy armchairs.... :2:   Yes!  Tune into "F.A.R.T. Dynasty!"

----------


## Wildthang

They probably got their pocket full of money and said, wer'e out of here! I honestly doubt if they ever lived there to begin with!

----------


## hunter63

> Sit on the edge of your seat watching Rick as he tries desperately to find his way out of his local shopping mall. Swear at him as he fashions an emergency hong out of 550 cord...then wears it!  Weep with him as he can't find his teeth so he can eat a steak!  Laugh along with his fellow F.A.R.T.S. as they watch him on TV, drinking beer and shouting silly hints from their comfy armchairs....  Yes!  Tune into "F.A.R.T. Dynasty!"


.........yells from the changing room...."Hey there isn't any T.P. in here........"
.........watch as he put a bag of Skittles on Lay-Away.....
.........hide in the clothes rack, whispering,....."Pick me, pick me....."

----------


## Rick

I'm at the age when going into the ladies dressing room "by mistake" isn't something for concern. Well, after the 11th time they get a little teed off but hey......

----------


## hunter63

> I'm at the age when going into the ladies dressing room "by mistake" isn't something for concern. Well, after the 11th time they get a little teed off but hey......


LOL....a clothing store has the service door to the equipment room, kinda in the changing room.....Lady changing with her curtain open....for about 1/2 hour as I was going in and out......she just smiled.......Oh well, made her day I guess.....

----------


## crashdive123

Yours too I'm betting.

----------


## hunter63

Well, ....yeah.......LOL
Service people are invisible......

----------


## Winter

I live in Ketchikan.

Matter of fact, I just got back from Dr. Albertson's office where many jokes were made about him taking humpies as payment. People don't eat humpies, BTW, because they are nasty half rotted fish.

The entire show is scripted, poorly. I know almost everyone in the Ketchikan scenes and was almost in the show. The bearded guy who gives them a ride in "his" truck is Hunter Davis and that is not even his truck.

The "trapper" in the upcoming episode is my long time hiking/camping partner Rick Anderson.
This guy.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They made him grow his beard out a little to play the trapper guy.

The blacksmith and the vikings are my old reenactment group. Thane, the large viking guy and my best friend, was telling me about some of the weird things about the show. First off, the Brown family are all about the size of hobbits. Everything is overly scripted and the events are not even in order.

The sunken boat, totally made up. The USCG would have been on the scene the entire time the oil slick barrier is up. That means they pumped all oils and gasoline out of the boat before it was intentionally sunk.

Nobody remembers these people living in the bush here. It is believed they lived out at Whale Pass.

What is true is that they live here now but not out in the bush in any way.

----------


## 1stimestar

Some comments from online friends.




> We have long time family friends who live in Kenny Lake near where the Browns set up camp. As luck would have it, their last name is Brown too. They are pleased that soon as the show had run its course the Browns promptly moved to more civilized parts with a "hefty" fee. Supposedly they left at night and didn't even pay their "charge" accounts at the local stores. They just took the money and left.
> 
>  The best reality show thing that I ever witnessed happened last year when a reality show was supposed to be based in Allakaket following the life of an elder at fish camp. The crew came into the store and bought the most expensive gear possible for the producer. However, the camera crew and all of the rest of the film production staff were sent out with the cheapest possible gear. They didn't even believe that you needed bug dope up there. The elder who I won't reveal here was talking with me and them and told them to buy as much bug dope as they could. They didn't believe him either. Well three days into production the producer left with all of his mosquito screens and left the crew for 7 days of filming. They came out completely trashed when one of the crew developed an allergic reaction to the bug bites. One of the crew members quit right in the store. They weren't going back no matter how much bug dope the producer promised them. Needless to say, this series never made it to the Discovery channel circuit. I wonder what other flopped Alaska Reality shows are out there?






> Pretty sure these were the guys around Ketchikan. I heard a lot of really goofy stuff about their project. Its hard to imagine anything more bogus than these folks passing themselves off to be bush people. I heard they bought a box of frozen humpies at the cold storage and pretended that they were still alive and were acting like they were catching them in the creek with their bare hands. I can only imagine how realistic that footage must be. Also, a local they were working with called me up and said they wanted a whole deer to gut, skin and butcher on camera. They wanted to know how much I would charge to go get them a deer and bring it back in the round. I was concerned with the legality of their proposition and also how well they would process the animal for my freezer, or if I would get my deer back at all. Not to mention that I wouldn't dream of hauling a buck off the mountain in September in one piece. I passed. If you can't catch a humpy or shoot a buck around here in September, you are far from an "AK bush person" IMO...


You can not sell or barter for subsistence game here.  You need it, you hunt it, you eat it.

----------


## Winter

They did catch the humpies. I camp where they caught them. That whole scene was BS. It showed them attempting the salt chuck opening in low tide. Not gonna happen. You can only get through it in high tide. They took some video of them looking at it, then they filmed them entering the chuck/lagoon at high tide 6 hrs later.

It kinda pissed me off to see these yahoos running around a remote place I like to go.

Biker jackets are not suitable outdoor attire in a rainforest.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ok.  Yes I am laughing at the tide thing.  I only watched the first episode so may watch more just for the entertainment value.  Yes I love yelling at idiots on the computer lol.

----------


## Wildthang

I caught about 15 minutes of this show, and the boys were going to town to chase women...........WTF? Knowing that was going to be a huge fail, I changed channels. This is about one of the dumbest show I have ever seen, and would almost watch the Kardashians over Bush People! Good television has died a slow death!

----------


## finallyME

> I caught about 15 minutes of this show, and the boys were going to town to chase women...........WTF? Knowing that was going to be a huge fail, I changed channels. This is about one of the dumbest show I have ever seen, and would almost watch the Kardashians over Bush People! Good television has died a slow death!


I've only seen a few episodes, but man...these people have issues.  It does crack me up to see what the parents named all their kids.  I probably won't watch anymore.  You can only watch a train wreck for so long.

----------


## alaskabushman

" Nobody remembers these people living in the bush here. It is believed they lived out at Whale Pass."

I live in Whale Pass. Never heard of them.



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## alaskabushman

Also, any "reality show" based in Alaska is destined to be pure bunk. Here's a suggestion, cancel your cable subscription, save that extra money for a few years and just come visit, you'll be much more satisfied with the experience.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarge47

I don't watch it...I'm waiting for F.A.R.T. Dynasty!.... :Shifty:

----------


## 1stimestar

> Also, any "reality show" based in Alaska is destined to be pure bunk. Here's a suggestion, cancel your cable subscription, save that extra money for a few years and just come visit, you'll be much more satisfied with the experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk



Heehee, I haven't had cable for at least 20 years.  I watch too much tv just with what I get off of the rabbit ears and the computer.  





> I don't watch it...I'm waiting for F.A.R.T. Dynasty!....


Now that, I'd watch!

----------


## Rick

This is our mascot.

----------


## Sarge47

> This is our mascot.


It really "hit the fan!"    .... :Shifty:

----------


## hunter63

I know that guy.........LOL

----------


## alaskabushman

> Heehee, I haven't had cable for at least 20 years.  I watch too much tv just with what I get off of the rabbit ears and the computer.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that, I'd watch!


You also don't need to "visit" Alaska.



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## 1stimestar

> This is our mascot.


Hahhahha I played this for my daughter and it made my dog bark!

----------


## crashdive123

Just be careful if the dog starts spinning its tail. :Whistling:

----------


## 1stimestar

Ahhhh now they are being busted for PFD fraud.  The Permanent Fund Dividend is a check we get every year, well, IF you qualify.  And there is more to qualifying for it then just living here.

http://www.adn.com/node/1912201?fb_c...f6c9e934296218

----------


## Rick

Buhahahaha. Looks like they'll have to change the name to Alaskan Bush Prisoners. I wonder if they'll be forced to make their own jail cell. Probably not.

----------


## hunter63

This does not surprise me in the least......
I sure there is a certain number of people "wishing" that it was a true family story....sort of a maybe I can RWTTW and live by my own rules......But this whole thing reeks of BS...(Love the Hippo).

I kinda glad the this was published...as in "What really happened".

----------

